# Will Smith or Denzel Washington?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Who is the better actor and WHY?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

damn. thats a toughie. i think will smith is a great actor but im going to go with denzel washington because i did not like most of the movies will smith was in.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Will Smith. Actually he is one of my top five favourite actors, can do no wrong in my eyes.
He's getting better with age too. I like him in I am Legend, I Robot, Men in Black, Six Degrees of Separation to name a few.


I have only seen Denzel in The Bone Collector and Philliadelphia. Never made an impression on me at all and have no inclination to see any more of his films.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Denzel in Training Day was awesome, the same with Man On Fire.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

nightrain said:


> Denzel is the better dramatic actor, by far. I like Will Smith in comedies though.


Agreed.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. Nuff said.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked Denzel. He does the same schtick in a lot of films (smooth tough guy), but he's really good at it.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Will Smith is the man...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Will Smith. Fresh Prince is an textbook example of astounding acting capabilities.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Will Smith, hands down. :yes


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Not sure. Denzel Washington may be a good actor, but I can't stand to watch him any more. Same old same old troubled-but-saintly-hero. Even Lassie and Flipper had more variety and occasionally did something unexpected!


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Denzel Washington.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Will Smith


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Denzel


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

Will Smith


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Will Smith!!










^^^ OMG


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

neither, morgan freeman kicks ***


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

It's kind of sad that when we're discussing well-known black actors, we're talking about a pool of around.....5 people? That said, Denzel Washington is smoking hot.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Will Smith. I don't know about acting but he has some mad musical skills... *sings* "gettin jiggy wit it, na na na na na na na"


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Denzel by far. He was superb in Training Day.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Denzel Washington by far. Will Smith plays the same type of guy in all his films whereas Denzel has played more diverse roles and is definitely a better actor than Will Smith.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Washington was amazing in Malcolm X.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Will Smith


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Denzel is a natural. Will Smith works really hard to be a decent actor, if that makes any sense. Both are hot though


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr. smith


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's hard to say who's really better. I think they're both top of the game, but they excel in different types of roles. Denzel seems to have fallen into the trap of playing himself in his last few films, but I still find him entertaining to watch. Smith does seem to have a bit better range these days, I will say.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's hard to decide who's really better. I think they're both top of the game, but excel in different types of roles. Denzel seems to have fallen into the trap of playing himself in his last few films, but I still find him entertaining to watch. Smith does seem to have a bit better range these days, I will say.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Denzel Washington. Will Smith is terrible and his films are terrible, and he always seems to play the same wisecracking guy in every film.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Will Smith... he's more versatile in my opinion.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I like Denzel, but I give the nod to Will.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

One of my high school math teachers really liked Will Smith. Will smith doesn't swear in his rap songs and is considered to be a really "clean" person. As an actor I think Denzel is better but Will is more likeable as a person.


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

Will smith!! Denzel is over-rated.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Will Smith is ok, But Denzel is definitely superior and one of my favourite actors to boot.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Will Smith. I don't know about acting but he has some mad musical skills... *sings* "gettin jiggy wit it, na na na na na na na"


LOL :yes.



MindOverMood said:


> Denzel in Training Day was awesome, the same with Man On Fire.


I agree. Those were some great movies.



Estelle said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. Nuff said.


Great show.

This is a pretty hard question, since they are both pretty good actors. But, I'm going to have to choose Will Smith.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I think Samuel L. Jackson is better than both of them put together (though I can't think of him in a comedic role). IOW, they're both lightweights.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Will smith is better in action movies, denzel washington is better in suspenseful, deep movies. 

2 different personalities.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. Nuff said.


Yup only because of that I pick Will. I don't like either of them all that much though.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

yourfavestoner said:


> I like Denzel, but I give the nod to Will.


Why oh why did you have to link that clip? It makes me cry every time I see it (father issues of my own)... I don't think it's particularly good acting, it's just a powerful scene.

Denzel is still by far the more experienced and talented actor. However he has many years on Will and Will is getting better and better, choosing better movies etc. I was surprised to see this poll and that it's this close. I thought Will Smith was an under-rated actor, maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll take the Fresh Prince anyday


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> Will smith is better in action movies, denzel washington is better in suspenseful, deep movies.
> 
> 2 different personalities.


Smith was okay in Seven Pounds.

Overall I think Denzel is a better actor, no question.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Will Smith, but Denzel is the ducking man!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Seeing them do a movie together would be AWESOME.


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

Man on Fire !!!


----------

